# ibook 12pces éligible promo ipod ?



## bleulagon (31 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

Normalement demain je switche et oui grace à vous avez réussi à me faire découvrir "l'autre monde". Pour cela merci à tous les macusers. En attendant, je dois commander mon ibook 12pces demain pour commencer en attendant de prendre un imac 20pcs dans deux mois, mais j'ai vu dans le fichier à télécharger pour le remboursement des 150 Euro pour l'achat d'un ipod qu'il était écrit en tout petit que c'était hors ibook 12pces, alors quid ? 
150 Euro tout de même ce serait dommage. Merci d'avance pour vos précieuses réponses.


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2005)

bleulagon a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Normalement demain je switche et oui grace à vous avez réussi à me faire découvrir "l'autre monde". Pour cela merci à tous les macusers. En attendant, je dois commander mon ibook 12pces demain pour commencer en attendant de prendre un imac 20pcs dans deux mois, mais j'ai vu dans le fichier à télécharger pour le remboursement des 150 Euro pour l'achat d'un ipod qu'il était écrit en tout petit que c'était hors ibook 12pces, alors quid ?
> 150 Euro tout de même ce serait dommage. Merci d'avance pour vos précieuses réponses.



Salut et welcome, 

ben si c'est écrit ainsi c'est pas bon ....  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## touna (31 Août 2005)

il s'agit de l ibook 12p qui n'a que le lecteur CD pas celui que tu vas acheter ; cet ibook est disponible que sur le store éducation américain
je ne suis pas sur je pense que d'autre me confirmeront


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2005)

oublie le message précèdent ... car le 12' est éligible sur le site le l'ASE ... donc ça doit passer.
Le plus simple est de téléphoner à l'AS et de demander des explication ... tu leur dit ce qu'il y a d'écrit dans les petites lignes. 
Sinon dans les petites lignes ils parlent de iBook 12' CDROM ....   hors c'est un lecteur de DVD ... donc a mon avis ça passe.

edit : c'est un offre étudiant - enseignant


----------



## bleulagon (31 Août 2005)

Je ne le savais pas por le cdrom et c'est trés judicieux de votre part.


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a des informations émanant d'apple à ce propos ? ou toujours rien?
Parce que si les ibook 12" sont éligibles, c'est parfait !

Encore une interrogation, si on n'achète pas sur l'apple store, ou si on achète les produits à 2 moments différents, cela s'applique-t-il? (bien sur avant la date limite de la promo)


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des informations émanant d'apple à ce propos ? ou toujours rien?
> Parce que si les ibook 12" sont éligibles, c'est parfait !
> 
> Encore une interrogation, si on n'achète pas sur l'apple store, ou si on achète les produits à 2 moments différents, cela s'applique-t-il? (bien sur avant la date limite de la promo)



Tu sauras tout ce que tu veux en lisant les petites lignes en bas de ce document .
Les réponses à toutes tes questions s'y trouvent...
Si tu en as d'autres n'hésites pas


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Tu sauras tout ce que tu veux en lisant les petites lignes en bas de ce document .
> Les réponses à toutes tes questions s'y trouvent...
> Si tu en as d'autres n'hésites pas



Merci !

J'avais déjà lu ce document, et j'avais un vague souvnir des petites lignes... Par fatigue et confusion il me semblait que ce que j'ai demandé n'étais justement pas clair... Je suis totalement bête de pas avoir revérifié le doc et avoir fait confiance en ma mémoire .

Enfin une question subsiste pour moi: l'ibook CD ROM, c'est bien l'ibook américain, qui n'existe pas en France, ce n'est pas notre ibook avec graveur CD (mais lecteur dvd?). Je suis d'avis que ce soit le cas, mais sans confirmation officielle, je ne voudrais pas de mauvaise surprise, donc si quelqu'un sait !


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> J'avais déjà lu ce document, et j'avais un vague souvnir des petites lignes... Par fatigue et confusion il me semblait que ce que j'ai demandé n'étais justement pas clair... Je suis totalement bête de pas avoir revérifié le doc et avoir fait confiance en ma mémoire .
> 
> Enfin une question subsiste pour moi: l'ibook CD ROM, c'est bien l'ibook américain, qui n'existe pas en France, ce n'est pas notre ibook avec graveur CD (mais lecteur dvd?). Je suis d'avis que ce soit le cas, mais sans confirmation officielle, je ne voudrais pas de mauvaise surprise, donc si quelqu'un sait !



La confirmation officielle tu ne peux pas l'avoir ici mais plutôt au 0800 046 046. Mais pour info TOUS les iBook présents sur l'AS sont éligibles à cette offre ... tu peux vérifier en clicant sur le lien de la promo sur le site de l'AS ... qui va te diriger vers cette page et tu regardes sur iBook ....


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La confirmation officielle tu ne peux pas l'avoir ici mais plutôt au 0800 046 046. Mais pour info TOUS les iBook présents sur l'AS sont éligibles à cette offre ... tu peux vérifier en clicant sur le lien de la promo sur le site de l'AS ... qui va te diriger vers cette page et tu regardes sur iBook ....



Merci encore.

Une dernière question, quelqu'un connait le délai approximatif de livraison d'un ibook commandé avec un ipod (est-ce que c'est plus long que tout seul?). Parce que dès que j'ai l'argent, je brûle d'envie d'acheter mon ibook à la fnac et l'avoir tout de suite, alors que si je le commande je dois attendre mais j'ai un ipod à 40¤... alors cela dépendra des délais de livraison ! (et de mon humeur le jour de ma paie)


----------



## akton (2 Septembre 2005)

je te confirme comme je l'ai déjà fait sur d'autres posts. L'ibook 12p + ipod ça marche. Je l'ai fait... c'était au début de l'offre et le vendeur m'a d'abord dit que ça ne fonctionnait pas, puis il s'est renseigné et m'a finalement dit qu'il n'y avait pas de problèmes du faite qu'il était inscrit cd-rom et pas combo.

  pour le délai, au début de la sortie du nouvel ibook, le mien avec un dd de 80Go a mis une semaine entre la commande et la livraison.

 voilà


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Merci encore.
> 
> Une dernière question, quelqu'un connait le délai approximatif de livraison d'un ibook commandé avec un ipod (est-ce que c'est plus long que tout seul?). Parce que dès que j'ai l'argent, je brûle d'envie d'acheter mon ibook à la fnac et l'avoir tout de suite, alors que si je le commande je dois attendre mais j'ai un ipod à 40¤... alors cela dépendra des délais de livraison ! (et de mon humeur le jour de ma paie)



Ca va dépendre si tu fais des modifications à ton iBook ... compte 7 à 10 jours
L'offre de lAS est vraiment très intéressante. En plus comme tu es étudiant passe par le site de 
l'OFUP et tu auras d'autres réduc.
Bon switch.


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ca va dépendre si tu fais des modifications à ton iBook ... compte 7 à 10 jours
> L'offre de lAS est vraiment très intéressante. En plus comme tu es étudiant passe par le site de
> l'OFUP et tu auras d'autres réduc.
> Bon switch.



Une petite question par rapport à ce que tu viens de dire, je viens de m'inscrire sur le site de l'OFUP, mais je me demande si les réductions supplémentaires AS Education + OFUP sont compatibles avec l'offre. Cette fois je viens de lire précisément les conditions en bas du formulaire, et je ne trouve aucun élément empêchant l'offre dans ce cas, mais l'apple store éducation avec les prix OFUP est-il toujours considéré comme l'apple store éducation normal pour l'offre ?

Si quelqu'un sait... en tous cas j'appellerai apple avant de commander, mais si je peux avoir un éclairage dès maintenant cela me rassurerait.

Merci encore


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re, 
quand tu accèdes à l'ASE via le site de l'OFUP tu as toujours l'offre d'affichée ???? OUI donc ça marche.

edit : pour être rassuré tu peux commander par tel en leur demandant si tu peux avoir les prix dispo sur le site de l'OFUP


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> quand tu accèdes à l'ASE via le site de l'OFUP tu as toujours l'offre d'affichée ???? OUI donc ça marche.



Merci de ta réponse, je suis juste très méfiant sur les promotions ! 

En tous cas si je calcule bien, cela revient à acheter un ibook 12" + ipod mini à 986 ¤ !!! En gros l'ipod mini est gratuit avec un ibook au tarif éducation normal, assez impressionant, je crois que je vais prendre mon mal en patience, et le commander (grrr j'ai pas encore été payé, mais c'est pour bientôt).


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse, je suis juste très méfiant sur les promotions !
> 
> En tous cas si je calcule bien, cela revient à acheter un ibook 12" + ipod mini à 986 ¤ !!! En gros l'ipod mini est gratuit avec un ibook au tarif éducation normal, assez impressionant, je crois que je vais prendre mon mal en patience, et le commander (grrr j'ai pas encore été payé, mais c'est pour bientôt).



via le tel c'est plus sure pour toi. tu pourras poser toutes tes questions en direct pour être certain et rassuré.
Si tu payes par CB fait attention au max de paiement de ta carte sinon tu es obligé de faire un virement ce qui rallonge les délais ..


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> via le tel c'est plus sure pour toi. tu pourras poser toutes tes questions en direct pour être certain et rassuré.
> Si tu payes par CB fait attention au max de paiement de ta carte sinon tu es obligé de faire un virement ce qui rallonge les délais ..



Merci pour les conseils, c'est ce que je ferais, et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une limite de paiement sur une CB, je vais me renseigner sur ce point aussi. 

Encore une chose : il y a un fossé gigantesque entre les forums PC que j'avais l'habitude de fréquenter et le forum macGe, je suis impressionné, ici les réponses sont pertinentes, rapides, et les gens sympas ! Comme quoi le mac change tout  (j'ai hate de l'avoir)


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les conseils, c'est ce que je ferais, et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une limite de paiement sur une CB, je vais me renseigner sur ce point aussi.
> 
> Encore une chose : il y a un fossé gigantesque entre les forums PC que j'avais l'habitude de fréquenter et le forum macGe, je suis impressionné, ici les réponses sont pertinentes, rapides, et les gens sympas ! Comme quoi le mac change tout  (j'ai hate de l'avoir)



   
tiens nous au courant de ton switch et n'oublie pas les photos .... c'est une tradition ici


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tiens nous au courant de ton switch et n'oublie pas les photos .... c'est une tradition ici



Je n'y manquerais pas ! Je pense de toute façon que je n'arriverai pas à me taire concernant mon switch . Mais pour l'instant m'attend le pire : l'attente... 

Encore merci chandler_jf pour tes précieuses réponses !


----------



## akton (2 Septembre 2005)

Cypress, tu peux foncer

  j'ai fait l'ofup + offre ipod et c bon. Mon ibook 12p avec 80Go + mini ipod = 1235¤ - 150¤ de l'offre ipod. En passant ma commande par tèl.

bonne commande


----------



## cypress (2 Septembre 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> Cypress, tu peux foncer
> 
> j'ai fait l'ofup + offre ipod et c bon. Mon ibook 12p avec 80Go + mini ipod = 1235¤ - 150¤ de l'offre ipod. En passant ma commande par tèl.
> 
> bonne commande



Merci beaucoup ! 
Je ferai comme toi alors, et c'est carrément génial comme offre je trouve !


----------



## akton (2 Septembre 2005)

c clair 

 et tout ça grâce à macgé

  merci macgé


----------

